#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L

## Plutnassantee

Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L vin: 1FATP8UH3K5159596   Lot sold for   20900  Auction:    I buy fast  Lot number: 28658375  Date of sale: 12.05.2019  Year: 2019  VIN: _1FATP8UH3K5159596_  Condition: Run and Drive  Engine: 2.3L I4 N  Mileage: 827 miles (Actual)  Seller: Avis Budget Group  Documents: CLEAR (Florida)  Location: Orlando (FL)  Estimated Retail Value:  Transmission: Automatic  Body color: Blue  Drive: Rear Wheel Drive  Fuel: Gasoline  Keys: Present  Notes: Not specified      Out on the track, the magnetic dampers and updated tires make good use of the power. The motor is addictively powerful and the chassis is well-suited to handle it, with massive tires allowing you to brake later and get back on the gas sooner. Handling is fantastic, with perfectly weighted steering delivering a lot of feedback.Aerodynamics were also adjusted. The updated Shelby produces less lift at high speeds thanks to a tweaked front end and a new rear spoiler. Buyers can option a gurney flap, an extension to the rear spoiler that further increases downforce.CNBC | Mack HoganWell have to spend some more time with it before we have a verdict on what its like to live with, but the GT350 is certainly one of the most fun cars weve tested.The Ford Mustang Shelby GT350  *1FATP8UH3K5159596* 1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L

----------

